# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Temporary Residence Permit.

## loret

Hello!  
 I'm from Chile and my boyfriend is Russian, we want to get a temporary residence permit but i understand that first i need to get an invitacion visa from him and then start the paper work for the temporary residence in Russia?????  ::  
 how else can i get a temporary residence permit ???? or can I apply for a business visa for a year?  
Thanks.

----------


## JB

You can't get a temp resident permit unless you are married to him or have some sort of permanent job or business investment in Russia. To go for a 30 day visit you can get a visitor visa but a business visa is best for anything longer. Check out expat.ru for more info on visas and registration.  Don't forget that the hardest part of going to Russia is the registration when you get there.

----------

